# Home Schooling - any advice welcome



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello

Rather hoping you lovely ladies maybe able to offer some words of advice or pointers to good websites etc.

Very very long story short, my step son is 16 in February, has left his mums and come to live with us. DH is not his biological father but acted as his father since 11months, never got round to formally adopting him (another long story), always had regular fortnightly/holidaycontact with both step son and his biological daughter (DH's not step sons!) and paid maintainance each and every month on time.

Problem is we and DH's ex live 120 miles apart and therefore in differing education authorities.  She is refusing to let step sons school sign the school transfer form.

Upto press he has been doing bits and pieces at home from what he was given from his current school.

However until residency is sorted we need to school him at home, have had a look at a few websites but wondered if any of you have had experience of home schooling and could offer any tips/advice/guidance.

Thank you


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Starfishtigger, thankyou for your quick response.
Yes he is doing his gcse's next year. He doesnt have all his textbooks as his mum wont release his property. We knew he faced the possibility of doing this year again due to differing examination boards. Will get DH to get in touch with his school to see what can be done. Both education authorities are aware of whats happening but its only today where ours have told us there is nothing they can do legally to transfer him to us. 
Thankyou again


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi starfishtigger

So sorry I've not got on before now to say thank you again for your advice  

Unfortunately at the moment with his mum refusing to let his current school sign the transfer form we have no idea which school he could go to here. Though saying that we did put three on the preference list and we know one definitely won't be able to take him so might be worth getting in touch with the other two to see what they say (we could strike lucky and they read the same books for English or something!)

When we do get him a place will definitely try out the CGP website.

Thank you again

x


----------

